# New Holland Sickle Mower Question



## altizerj (Oct 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what model this NH
View attachment 1136
mower is and what it is worth? Sorry for the small picture. If you double click it will enlarge a bit. It's actually four pictures from different angles.

Also, will a JD pull rake (similar to the NH 256) perform as well as a NH256?

Thanks guys!


----------



## darren (Nov 18, 2009)

451 or 450 .


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I agree, I'd guess 451 but I can't make out the belt guard.


----------



## altizerj (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks. He said the model number was not clear so he didn't know. Said the mower was 10-15 years old. He's asking 800 for it. Is it worth that?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a 456 that's older than that. If the bearings are good they last forever. If it has riveted teeth on the cutter bar you'll eventually probably have to change to bolted connections, but it's not that big a deal. They don't like downed hay or mole hills, but if you keep the teeth sharp (I use overserrated for grass) and tighten the belt just a tad over the recommended, you can pretty much keep up with a disc mower. Personnally, I like sickle mowers, but I'm old and do less than 100 AC in small fields. Typically I see 451's going in the $500 - $1000 range depending on the condition. I'm redoing the cutterbar on mine this winter for about $250 and it'll be like new.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

altizerj said:


> Also, will a JD pull rake (similar to the NH 256) perform as well as a NH256?


I use a 256, but I've always assumed that most rollabar rakes pretty much performed the same. Leave about 1" of stubble and set your rake about 1/2 " above the ground and they do a good job. I've got dolly wheels in front so it follows the ground better.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think Mike 120 has it right. NH451. That mower could possibly be from the 70's. Value is usually $500-$750 with one in excellent condition will bring close to a $1000. They do hold their value good. Like Mike said, always use overserrated sections in grass hay. Be sure to check the bearings and wear points. They had so many grease fittings but you know how people will skip over that. Also, check the joints in the pto. Mike


----------



## joe2955 (Jan 17, 2011)

It sure looks to be a 451 or something very similar. One thing to also check on those it the part that attaches where the top link goes on the tractor. This id not adjusted to the tractor can bind up and bend when raised. I know this from experience. Also make sure to check the bearings in the drive head especially the ones down next to the sickle as they could be easily over looked when greasing. Make sure to keep the belt tight! We have used the snot out of ours and it has served us well. Just keep in mind that it is a sickle mower and let it take its time and it will do great! We paid 750 for ours about 6 years ago. It was in what I would consider above average condition. (sheded all its life and low acres). It has a 7 ft bar. We also have a 56 rake and for a rollabar I really don't think it can be beat. I believe the 256 is just a newer model. I am unsure about the JD's we don't see too many around here.


----------



## jd tractor (Mar 16, 2011)

it looks like a 451 i owned a 450 ,not to bad a mower ,after i rebuilt almost all of it , biggest complaint i have too many grease fittings and too many moving parts . i personally would not buy it, but when i sold mine ,it sold for $850.00 the guy was happy ,he thought it was great, go figure good luck


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Where can I find a bolt kit to replace the riveted ones?... thanks!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

New Holland dealer: Messick's | Dealer for New Holland, Case IH, Kubota, Cub Cadet and More | Online Parts, Sales & Service. is a good choice. I typically use: Shoup Manufacturing Company for sickle and other parts and Home - Sickle Service is another option. All of them can sell you what you need to do the conversion and all are good to deal with.


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Blaze, Any Nh dealer will have the section bolts instead of rivets. You need to be careful when you tighten them up because if you apply too much pressure, you will wring them off. Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Any Nh dealer will have the section bolts instead of rivets.


That's what I thought Mike. The NH dealer closest to me is totally incapable of getting the correct part even if you take the old one and part number in to them. So I started using one 35 miles away. After making a number of trips to return wrong parts, I just started ordering from far flung places. So far, I've never had a problem. All I have left is a NH sickle mower, rake, and an old Ford tractor. I replaced one tractor and baler with JD and couldn't be happier with the dealer support from the two JD dealers I use. Unfortunately, around here the NH dealers are dying on the vine and only want to sell Kubotas. I've passed up some good deals on NH, MF, and Case equipment because I don't want the hassle of crummy dealer support.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea. I'm with you on that. We still have some good NH dealers around here . I run all JD tractors and just about all NH Hay equipment.


----------

